# Can you feed guinea pigs rabbit food?



## Kittikity

I know that guinea pigs need more vitamin c then rabbits.. But other than that, is there any other major differences in their feed? I can supplement the vitamin c.. I want to feed the rabbits as many greens as I can.. But until I do, I'm going to need to give them rabbit feed.. I figure why buy the guinea pigs (I only have two as pets) separate food if I can just feed them what I'll already have..


----------



## ladysown

just add vitamin c to their water (need to change daily), or give 1/4 tab of chewable vitamin c to each piggie every day. LOTS of people do that. Piggies I find are a bit smarter than rabbits, they tend not to eat something which is bad for them - whereas rabbits can be fooled into it easier. Piggies tend to take their time about sampling new to them food. I find that most take readily to grass, and then they develop preferences, one will like celery and apples where another won't touch the stuff but will down green peppers (europe I think you call that paprika?) like no one business. Fun, but a bit odd.


----------



## Danaus29

I feed my cavy (guinea pig) rabbit food with vit C in the water. He's been eating rabbit pellets for 4 years now so I guess it's not harming him. He does get more hay and greens than the rabbits but I feed pellets and hay only over the winter. When I introduce greens in the spring he gets them just the same as the rabbits.


----------



## Kittikity

Oh, I didn't know you could feed guinea pigs greens like you do the rabbits.. I could feed mine year round here in Florida.. Then again, I don't know what's safe for guinea pigs compared to rabbits.. I do plan on giving them plenty of hay though.. Right now they get timothy hay you get from the pet store along with their guinea pig food..


----------



## MaggieJ

Here's a website you might find interesting:
http://www.galensgarden.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Danaus29

Here's one that gives a short list of acceptable green foods:
http://www.aracnet.com/~seagull/Guineas/feeding.html#Veggies

Additions I have found that piggies like:
mint, lemon balm, rose bushes (thorns removed if possible), grape leaves and young stems, raspberry leaves, spinach


----------



## Miniature World

Well I have 4 guinea pigs and I keep them in my rabbit pens. The girls with the girls and guys with the guys. They are all friends, and some times the guinea pigs boss my NZW rabbits around. What I do is buy a bid bag of rabbit feed, and one of those little bags of guinea pig feed. Then I mix them together and put it in my rabbit tray. In the winter they get hay and summer grass just like rabbits.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Otter

Any I've ever had have enjoyed citrus peels. They eat the white inside of them like it's candy and it is very rich in Vit C


----------

